# Duyuru > Kültür >  Asya kurgan geleneği

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Tüm orta Asya ve özellikle Aral gölü ile Pamir yaylası arasında kalan geniş bölge ün-Türk olan Saka Türklerinin yoğun yerleşim ve dolaşım ortamı idi. Bugünkü Kazakistan’ın güney batı bölgelerinde açılmış olan kurganlarda öylesine zengin kıyafetler, takılar ve süsler bulunmuştur ki bu şahane kurganlara kazı bilimciler *“Kraliyet kurganları”* adını vermekten kendilerini alamamışlardır. (Kaynak :Big Grin: wellings of Eternity, Alberto Siliotti, Barnes & Noble)
 At kültürünün Asya kökenli olduğunu biliyoruz. Eskiden yöneticilerin, mezarlarına atlarla birlikte gömülme geleneğini Altay dağlarında içleri açılmış pek çok kurganda buluyoruz.Cennetin Otlakları başlıklı yazısında Natalya Polosmak (Kaynak: National Geographic,Ekim 1994) Rusya, Kazakistan, Cin ve Moğolistan kesim noktasında (Ukok adli tepede) açtığı bir kurgandan söz etmektedir.
Kurganın taşlı üst tepesi açıldığında bir tahta odanın üstünde tüm süsleriyle gömülmüş 6 adet at cesedi ile karşılaştılar. Bu atlar alınlarına vurulmuş tek bir balta darbesi ile kurban edilmişlerdi. Kurban töreninin eski bir Türk adeti olduğunu atın başını tutan kişiye *Bas tutkan kişi* denilmesinden anlıyoruz.
At ile birlikte gömülme geleneği hem güney Mısır bölgesinde yaşamış olan KUş krallarında hem de Etrüsk krallarında görüyoruz. (Bkz. 14 sayılı yazım) Tahta odada ise, bir tahta tabut içinde, kürklere sarılı altın süsleri ile birlikte buzlar içinde gayet iyi durumda korunmuş bir kadın mumyası vardı. Mumyanın omzunda ve bileğinde dövmeler hala gayet belirgin durumda idi.</SPAN>
 </SPAN>*
üinde Bir Taş tepe (Tümülüs)* Kurganlara orta Asya bölgelerinden üin içlerine kadar rastlanmaktadır. Resimde bir üin taş tepesi görülüyor. Bu taş tepelerden bazıları açılmış ve içlerinden çok ilginç heykeller çıkmıştır. Fakat hala açılmamış durumda pek çok kurgan bulunmaktadır.
Mumyalama geleneğine ise ün-Türklerin gittikleri her bölgede rastlıyoruz. Günümüzden 7,000 yıl önce yaşayıp belirli bir kültür düzeyine ulaşmış bir halk ortaya çıkarılmıştır. (Kaynak: Ancient American dergisi, Cilt 6, sayı 39, sayfa 26) Bu halkın Asya kıtasını Amerika kıtasına bağlayan bölgede yaşadığı ve eskimo kültürünü oluşturduğu görüşü mevcuttur. Kültüre isim olarak /Mumya halkı/ adının seçilmesi ölülerini mumyalama adetinde olmalarından dolayıdır. Bu halkın tip olarak uzun çehreli ve Kafkas tipli oluşları onların bu bölgelere batıdan göç ederek geldiklerini gösteriyor.
Yapılan araştırmalara göre 12 aylık bir takvime sahip oldukları, balık ağı imal ettikleri, Astronomi ve anatomi bilgisine sahip olup bu bilgileri pratik hayata uyguladıkları saptanmıştır. Bu derece ileri bilgilerle donanmış bir kültürün mumyalama tekniklerini de geliştirmiş olması pekala mümkündür.
Halen bu mumyalardan arta kalan birkaçı Washington D.C. Smithsonian müzesinde sergilenmektedir.
üinin kuzey batı bölgesi olan doğu Türkistan Uygur cumhuriyetinde ilginç bir mezar ortaya çıkarılmıştır. (Kaynak: National Geographic, Mart 1996, Cilt 189, Sayı 3, sayfa 44) Alnında güneş simgesi bulunan bir erkek mumyasının, sanki yeni gömülmüş gibi saçı ve sakalı dahi yerli yerinde duruyordu. İlginç olan şudur ki yapılan tetkikler mumyanın günümüzden 3,000 yıl önce mezara konmuş olduğudur. 
*Asya'dan Uygur Mumyası*</SPAN></B>

Resimde görülen bu mumya bir şaman kişiye veya önemli bir yöneticiye aitti. Anlındaki güneş simgesi ve ayağında geyik derisinden yapılmış çizmeler onun ata binen bir lider olduğuna işarettirler. O bölgede ortaya çıkarılmış birçok mumya vardır. Bazıları günümüzden 4,000 yıl öncesine aittir. Mezarlarda ayrıca ziraat aletleri de bulunmuş olması bu halkın tarım yapan ileri bir kültüre ait olduklarını gösteriyor. 
Mumyanın üizmeleri</B></SPAN>

Resimde mumyanın çizmeleri solda ve halen Asya Türkmen binicilerinin kullandığı çizme sağda görülüyor. 
Uygur Mumyası ve Görüntüsü</B></SPAN>
 Resim de yine aynı bölgede bulunmuş bir kadın mumyası görüyoruz. Resmin solunda başında bir tüy halen duruyor. Bu tüyün bir ün-Türk simgesi olduğunu ve kızılderili denen Asya kökenli Amerika yerli halkı tarafından güneş simgesi olarak takıldığını gördük. (Bkz. 8 nolu yazım) Uygur halkı bu mumyalanmış kadını o derece beğendiler ki kendisine /Kiruran Güzeli/ adını takıp bir de şarkı bestelemişlerdir. Sağ tarafta aynı güzel kadının bir Uygur ressam tarafından canlandırılmış yüzü görülüyor.
Alaska üzerinden Amerika'ya geçmiş olan ün-Türk boyları güney Amerika'ya kadar gitmişlerdir. Bugünkü Peru bölgesindeki İnka halkı da mumyalama tekniklerini uyguluyorlardı. Peru'nun Cuzco şehrinde yüksek bir dağlık bölgede bulunmuş olan mumyalanmış kadının başlığı ve kıyafeti çizilmiştir. 
*İnka Kültüründen Mumya Kadın üizimi*</SPAN></B> Aslına uygun olarak gerçekleştirilmiş olan bu çizimi yukarıdaki resimde görmekteyiz. (Kaynak: National Geographic, Haziran 1996, Cilt 189, Sayı 6, sayfa 73) Kadının başındaki tüylü başlık bir güneş simgesi olmakta ve kadının bir asil yönetici veya şaman olduğuna işaret etmektedir.</SPAN>

----------

